# where to buy cheap cycling shorts?



## 777 (Oct 26, 2012)

Opinions?


----------



## Triaxtremec (Jan 9, 2012)

amazon.com $15 on up. I don't know the quality of some of the cheaper shorts but you can get some nice shorts for a reasonable price.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

it's my ass...i don't buy 'cheap' cycling shorts.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

AeroTech Design Pro model...$40.

I have 3 pair of these. they are outstanding value and very comfortable.

men's pro bike shorts padded for cycling comfort in Tall and Short inseams - Lots bicycle apparel cycling shorts


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

Oxtox said:


> AeroTech Design Pro model...$40.
> 
> I have 3 pair of these. they are outstanding value and very comfortable.
> 
> men's pro bike shorts padded for cycling comfort in Tall and Short inseams - Lots bicycle apparel cycling shorts


I'll see your three pair and raise you three. Best shorts I've ever owned.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

777 said:


> Opinions?


Amazon. Look for discounts on good stuff. I am a fan of descente. Discontinued but you can find for around 50 if you search enough.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

+2 for AeroTech. Simply amazing quality for the price. By-pass the shorts and go straight to their bibs.


----------



## mortman (Jan 22, 2004)

Sierra Trading Post. You can get high quality stuff for cheap, although it depends what they are carrying on any given day.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

I have found very good value in Performance Bike house brands. Shorts are kind of an individual think, like saddles, so there's no guarantee that a given brand and model will work for you just because it works for someone else. 

Find Lycra Cycling Short : The Best Men's Cycling Clothing From Performance Bike


----------



## Skinner222 (Aug 31, 2012)

I bought some "cheap" cycling shorts from Love2pedal.com. They were by Falconi and cost about $25US. To make a long story short, I got what I paid for. Nothing against Love2pedal - their service was great and the jerseys I bought with the shorts are quite nice. But I won't buy cheapo shorts again. Crappy chamois, thin lycra. I've since bought a Pearl Izumi bib and some shorts from MEC (in Canada) and they are MUCH better. Like a previous poster said, it's my butt and I won't cheap out again.


----------



## tom93r1 (Jul 19, 2009)

I have a couple pairs of "Novara" which is the REI house brand. They are around $50 and I really like them.


----------



## dnmoss (Jun 27, 2008)

cxwrench said:


> it's my ass...i don't buy 'cheap' cycling shorts.


:thumbsup:

no shorts, only bibs...and you don't go cheap on those or the saddle...ever


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

JCavilia said:


> I have found very good value in Performance Bike house brands. Shorts are kind of an individual think, like saddles, so there's no guarantee that a given brand and model will work for you just because it works for someone else.
> 
> Find Lycra Cycling Short : The Best Men's Cycling Clothing From Performance Bike


:thumbsup: This :thumbsup:


----------



## TJay74 (Sep 9, 2012)

As said, 2 things I dont skimp on...Shorts and saddle. I only use Sugoi RS Pro series shorts now and a nice Specialized saddle on my road bike and a Fizik on my MTB.


----------



## mariomal99 (Mar 4, 2012)

Skinner222 said:


> I bought some "cheap" cycling shorts from Love2pedal.com. They were by Falconi and cost about $25US. To make a long story short, I got what I paid for. Nothing against Love2pedal - their service was great and the jerseys I bought with the shorts are quite nice. But I won't buy cheapo shorts again. Crappy chamois, thin lycra. I've since bought a Pearl Izumi bib and some shorts from MEC (in Canada) and they are MUCH better. Like a previous poster said, it's my butt and I won't cheap out again.


AeroTech.......no thin lycra and amazing chamois....fast shipping to Canada


----------



## BernyMac (Jul 13, 2010)

Aerotech, love2pedal. Voler will have a great sale from time to time.


----------

